# Venice La. fishing questions



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 17, 2017)

I will be in Venice fishing next month for reds, my first time fishing there. I have been red fishing out of Jean Lafitte before and done fair amount of fishing for reds before, so techniques and lures I'm comfortable with.

Can anyone give me some general info on the Venice area such as extremes of tide change, how close I gotta watch the tide periods to not end up on a mud flat for 12 hours? 
Does the area have productive canals off the main channel that are worth fishing, or should I concentrate on the larger bays and bodies of water?
Are the channels well marked and deep enough to run without tearing off a lower unit?

Anyone know any specific areas to try or to avoid?

I will not be using a guide this trip and rely on whatever published maps I can find to navigate. Fishing equipment is a 20' bay boat with 150 that draws about 16"-18" .
Any general experiences and info on what to do/not to do would be appreciated.

Tight lines.


----------



## ebryant (Apr 17, 2017)

Straight across the river from cypress cove marina is Babtiste Collet. We caught reds in that canal till we were wore out. Most were slot fish. Run on out to the tripod and over to Breton Island for trout. We were there in August.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 20, 2017)

I always fish during duck season down there and live shrimp under popping corks caught all the reds and trout we wanted. We fished in the "wagon wheel" and down river. Just find clear water and you should be good. Tides aren't extreme but there are some serious sand bars specially down river, good idea to Have a good radio on you though. Good luck and post a report when you get back.


----------

